# C6 A6 RESALE



## ocKEVb7A4 (Jun 20, 2007)

I am interested in buying a used A6 (2005 or 2006 model) to replace my A4. However, I am slightly worried about the cars resale value; the C5s had horrid resale. How does the C6s value hold up compared to the C5s?
Thanks.
Btw, I am new to this forum


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: C6 A6 RESALE (ocKEVb7A4)*

curious - why would you replace your A4 with an older A6?


----------



## ocKEVb7A4 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: C6 A6 RESALE (bhb399mm)*

I fell in love with the car after sitting in it the other day at the dealership. 
I've had the A4 for about 8 months now, and it will be hard for me to give it up. It is probably the best car I have ever owned. Hopefully, there will be someway I can keep the A4 and still be able to purchase an A6. 
I wish to convince my wife to sell her Lexus ES, but she won't budge








_Modified by ocKEVb7A4 at 2:41 PM 6-20-2007_


_Modified by ocKEVb7A4 at 2:42 PM 6-20-2007_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: C6 A6 RESALE (ocKEVb7A4)*

keep the A4. have you driven a C6 A6? its much heavier than your A4, you may be sacrificing drive-ability.


----------



## ocKEVb7A4 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: C6 A6 RESALE (bhb399mm)*

I haven't test driven the C6, but one of these days I will.
Maybe, just maybe I will be able to replace my wife's Lexus with an A6








I'm pretty sure the C6 is much more fun to drive than my wife's ES (ultimate bore-mobile)!


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: C6 A6 RESALE (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_keep the A4. have you driven a C6 A6? its much heavier than your A4, you may be sacrificing drive-ability. 

True words, but at the same time, the A4 is just a little too small for me to enjoy.


----------



## Audi_Slanger (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: C6 A6 RESALE (ocKEVb7A4)*

The market for the A6 is a bit soft due to volume and blow out lease deals on the new ones. 
Cheers,


----------



## Rajin Cajun (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: C6 A6 RESALE (ocKEVb7A4)*

Im not sure about the resale but I just picked up my 07' S6 Tuesday and trust me Im not worried about resale anytime soon. This car is amazing and the V10 is soooo sweet. If you have an opportunity take one for a test drive but I would not hesitate in pulling the trigger. The only problem I am having right now is finding anything aftermarket. ie - exhaust, chips, etc. So if anyone has any suggestions I would appreciate it.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: C6 A6 RESALE (Rajin Cajun)*

MTM or somebody makes a chip that gives you the correct 450hp that it should have (since it is detuned because of the S8) and it also removes the limiter. That is the only upgrade I would make if I were so fortunate to own a S6.


----------



## Rajin Cajun (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: C6 A6 RESALE (iwantanaudi)*

Thanks for the info. I want to get the chip and then an exhaust is a must. I need to uncork her beautiful symphany. The V10 at work is amazing......


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: C6 A6 RESALE (ocKEVb7A4)*

The 05 & up models are harder to find. Audi isn't making near as many as they use to for the previous generation cars. So I think resale is on the upswing for some of the newer models.


----------

